# New Bachmann James



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the new Bachmann James engine came out (its in stock at a few places). Anyone have any videos or reviews on this locomotive yet?

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone has one, does it have a polarity switch, or am I going to have to rewire it?

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have a James but since it is Bachmann I would expect it to have a polarity switch.

If no one has a James you could ask on the Bachmann forum:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

I ask because Thomas needed rewiring, Percy in the set needed rewiring, and Percy by himself had the polarity switch. In my opinion this site gets more viewers than the Bachmann site, so an answer here will reach more people.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 31 Mar 2011 05:07 PM 
Jerry:

I ask because Thomas needed rewiring, Percy in the set needed rewiring, and Percy by himself had the polarity switch. In my opinion this site gets more viewers than the Bachmann site, so an answer here will reach more people.

Chuck 



Hi Chuck,

I totally agree with your comments. 

My suggestion was sort of a "just in case" as a backup if no one on MLS has a James. I do not have any of Bachmann's Thomas series (my Thomas is a Lionel) but pretty much all of the fairly recent Bachmann locos I have owned all came with a polarity switch.

The fact that your Thomas and Percy needed rewiring is more information than anything I know about the Bachmann locos.

I think it is unfortunate if Bachmann is going to be producing locos that may meet NMRA standards when those standards are opposite 90+% of the way large scale layouts are wired.

Jerry


----------



## Bdoc (Mar 31, 2011)

I can confirm that there is a polarity switch on James. I just unboxed our James that i picked up yesterday. There's also a paper insert that talks about changing polarity.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bdoc:

Did you buy James as a single piece, or as part of a set? Based on Percy, there is a difference.


Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the new Bachmann James engine came out 
There was one on the stand at ECLSTS. I didn't pay any attention - didn't know it was new!


----------



## Bdoc (Mar 31, 2011)

Posted By chuck n on 31 Mar 2011 11:02 PM 
Bdoc:
 
Did you buy James as a single piece, or as part of a set?  Based on Percy, there is a difference.

 
Chuck 



Just James by himself... 91403 should be the bachmann pn. Not sure if there's a set with James yet.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

James arrived here from Robby Friday
But I did not get a chance to open him up till Sat night.









I was wondering why the screws turned so easy, all 4 holes had been cracked.
perfect paint job or plastic ,which ever.
I plan to install a DPDT switch in the cab to run either way. tender has lots of room for simple battery, no plans for RC in it.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a "Thomas" for the new grandson. It does have a polarity switch, so I assume they have fixed the problem. Of course, I really don't need the switch, because it is in the process of being converted to battery power and RailBoss Plus control.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Del:

Past experience Bachmann has put the switch in the single engines, not in the sets. Was your Thomas a single unit, or a part of a set.


Chuck


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

It is from a set.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, WOW they have learned.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got James wired up for either/or last night, grandkids coming over for Easter egg hunt. hope to get photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I tried to run James for the kids.
BUT
dang tender would jump off the rail with any bump. after they left I saw the 3 tender axles have NO give to them.
So I removed the center wheels and off she,,,HE went










BTY
Here I cut losse the coal load and placed a small screw on it to get to the battery.




















Now we're all happy campers.

also ran the Genesis



















and a couple of 40's


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
That is the same problem with the Percy loco. The suspension is absolutely rigid. If it hits even a small piece of ballast it will leave the track. The old Lionel units actually run better in my opinion. Maybe more weight?


----------



## blueE-2 (Dec 23, 2011)

hows the quality of james? i have thomas and percy. like how is his riding across the rails?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Right now they are running well, will be taking them to a mixed train show last weekend of Jan.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had James, Percy and Thomas running for two days at a show the weekend before Christmas (Dec 17/18). They ran very well without any problems.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

James is not available in a set.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed decoders in the new Thomas, Percy and James and all 3 had the switch which made decoder install for motor isolation a piece of cake. 
I do not know if these came in a set, they were hand carried to me, but I did do the passenger cars with lights. These cars had big wheels!! 
Also I modified the dummy lights to accept leds and installed engineers. 
These were run at the Maine Mall (Portland, Maine) for the holiday season.


----------

